# The General Store - by Climax 9 (BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## WG Story Drone (Oct 12, 2005)

_*BBW, Eating, ~SWG: *a simple mailroom tale of boy meets plump girl . . ._

*The General Store*
By Climax9​ 
I was in Art Class at my High School the first day of school and it was filled with freshmen and sophomores. I was one of the only three seniors in that class. Let it be known that I love girls. Especially the thick. One senior girl in the class was a newcomer with a sassy attitude, unafraid to poke fun at all of the others, especially the teacher. And oh my, she was lovely at it. I'd say when I first met her she was 5'3 and 155 pounds. That was enough to stir my heart and fantasies. 

Yes, I was a senior falling for a fat girl. That's not common, but the love I had for her grew, as she herself, a long haired brunette, grew.

I had thought the "Freshman 15" was for college, but for her it included High School as well. Most days, she would bring in a liter of Coca-Cola to class in her bookbag, which was not allowed because it was a beverage. Her resistance to the teacher at those times made me feel good inside, I could think of her as saying "No, let me drink," and she would down the remainder of the liter in an instant, getting just a little bit fatter every day. 

I started to get along with her (her name was Taylor) towards the end of October. She was bigger now, at about 160, and I feared the end of a friendship when Art Class was over for good and Christmas break approached.

That same class hour the second semester I was enrolled in Pathways Class (a technology enriched learning facility) and guess who was in the same class as me? Taylor! Because of Christmas break, she looked bigger at about 168 pounds. Her jeans fit SOOOOOO tight on her and her butt twitched ever-so-beautifully up and down like a see-saw which made me go in an erection every time I saw that. Her breasts needed some work and her face had grown chubbier and her arms rounder since I first saw her. Pathways was broken up into four harbors with three modules in each harbor and two people per module. Wow, did I love random assigned placement when I discovered Taylor was in my Digital Manufacturing harbor. 

But oh, the best thing about Pathways Class was that Mr. Stonecarry had a General Store in his own classroom. We could actually EAT food in this TECHNOLOGY guided class. Nevertheless, Taylor was up for buying a pop and a candy bar every day. It was only $1.50 every time. I LOVED this! Now she could eat freely without interruption and love every minute of it. We were still friends and we became partners at one of the modules.

She had to have been around 170 now and her tummy was bulging more than just a little. She still loved to tease, and I still continued to love it. And I even told her that I liked it. That's all she wanted to hear and we fell in love with each other. At last, I could stare at the big tummy hanging down from her jean-tops and stare and stare and stare freely without having to worry about my dick every time she would buy stuff from Stonecarry's General Store. 

She then asked me one day if she was too fat. I just told her to "do whatever you want, I mean it's not my body, it's yours and as far as I'm concerned, I'm not the one to tell you how to eat." 

I pointed to her big belly and she then smiled and rubbed her belly and said, "Personally I think you look luscious."

"You don't care if I grow FAT?" she replied.

FAT. FAT. FAT. FAT. When I heard her say that, I had it echo inside my head and fell into heaven. All I could think of was that big, fat, plump tummy and nice ass that made me wanted to cuddle her and rub and rub and poke that mountain of fat. 

The smile on my face and the look in my eyes gave her all the answer she needed from then on.

Cum filled my bed sheet that night.

FAT. FAT. FAT. FAT. Dreams of her and me together, "FAT. FAT. FAT. FAT." 

The best thing was that now everyone could know what went on from there. We became best friends and the friendship got stronger as she grew fatter. She was still a tease, too. Now this kind of relationship was strange at my school and every time we would meet for Pathways class, I would take all of my lunch money and buy her chocolate and more chocolate. There was a back room where no one wandered into we would sneak out of class and go into that room and let her eat and eat, rubbing her ever-expanding tummy and bouncing arm flab every time she'd put a bar into her mouth. She'd let me poke it and play with it, and one day we ended up cuddling. 

"I'm loving this sooooo much," Taylor said running her soft hands down her especially curvy hips and holding me on the floor. The breath of chocolate didn't bother me one bit. 

"I know," I said. "And I'm loving you sooooooooo much!" 


We held onto each other and kissed as she would hold me and I would rub my hands on her fat stomach and thighs. She was much bigger now, at least 190 pounds by Spring break, and dressed in sweats a lot. 

The moments kept on going. I would bring in more fattening foods from the cafeteria and even some perishable stuff from my house into class and the back room every day and we would rub and rub and kiss. 

I took her for after school and weekend eating adventures as well. And she grew ever so big ... and my love for her grew even bigger. Of course I took her to the prom as well. After that we went on to separate colleges and we lost contact after her family moved again. But I still remember Taylor and her beautiful bod.


----------



## BTB (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice story liked that it left much open for fantasy and can relate to the protagonists


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Oct 26, 2005)

This was a very good story. nice job. I liked it a lot.


----------



## KittyG122 (Nov 5, 2005)

short sweet and to the point, fat girls are sexy, i liked it alot and wished my high school was like that.... i mean they did have a nice a la carte line with good homebaked cookies for five for a dollar... mmm i could go for some right now... :eat2:


----------



## Observer (Oct 18, 2008)

A retrofitted format for an oldie but goodie


----------

